# Apple TV



## yuyun (22 Novembre 2010)

Je parviens à lire un album créé dans Iphoto sur mon téléviseur grâce à Apple TV. L'excellente qualité des images est surprenante. Comment mettre un fond musical sur ce diapo à partir d'un morceau musical particulier se trouvant dans ma bibliothèque ITunes?


----------

